# Crisp Users



## fredtgreco (Jul 20, 2004)

JohnV aand a few others were experiencing problems with the Template Crisp today. I re-installed the template just now. Could someone using that template please test it out and tell me if the text color problems are still happening by posting to this thread?


----------



## pastorway (Jul 20, 2004)

Was this the problem - [b:bbdb406be6][color=orange:bbdb406be6]Orange Text[/color:bbdb406be6][/b:bbdb406be6]?

Phillip uzzled:


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## JohnV (Jul 20, 2004)

Fred:

Looks good. The text is normal again, though the default setting is still on "red". I've checked a bunch of posts and forums, and they all appear normal agian. I am back in the "crisp" screen setting.

When I point my mouse at the little window after Font color:, pointing it at "default", the window immediately below it says, "Font color: {color=red}text{/color} Tip: you can also use color=#FF0000" (only I'm using different brackets, using the shift button). But what I saw in the posts was all normal black lettering. 

I'll see what happens after I post this.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 20, 2004)

John, I'm in Crisp now. The default text should not appear red. It does not in subSilver or Crisp (I went back and forth).

What you are seeing just just a "preview" of what the bb code could do. For example, hover your mouse over the "b" for bold. you should see: 

[code:1:6fd8e493a7]Bold text: *text* (alt+b)[/code:1:6fd8e493a7]

But it does not do that UNTIL you click it. make sense?


----------



## JohnV (Jul 20, 2004)

Fred:

I stopped trying to make sense of it when I kept seeing all red. I went to sleep instead. When I woke up it was all OK again, and I felt better too. 

I see now that that window is a tip box. You're right, it shows what to expect if you toggle one of the boxes above. 

I was getting red letters in the subSilver setting too, before. 

Thanks for fixing it for me Fred. I can read the posts again.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 21, 2004)

Fred,
I am using subsilver; the text is orange!


----------

